# Wasn't C.I.



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I saw Hanover pa on my informed delivery and was trying to figure out what the hell I ordered..

Nope it was a booze laced bomb from Matt @MMSmith1986 ..

A box of pepper bombs with a little rum to wash em down.. The asylum13 is one of my favorite NCs of all time. At one point I had 3 boxes in my cabinet and everyone knows my UC weakness.. I'm excited to try the others.

Thanks bro, truly appreciated.. Congrats on your one year anniversary

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Yep, he got me today too! Enjoy Dino...I know I sure will.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Let me help ya out Dino
@msmith1986

Great hit on a deserving brother!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Dropping bombs all over on good brothers.... Salute!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Kidvegas said:


> Let me help ya out Dino
> @msmith1986
> 
> Great hit on a deserving brother!
> ...


Lol

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

No pictures old timer? Colin's pic earlier was all staged up to look cooler than it was. 
Enjoy brother, you put in a lot of time and effort here, you deserve it.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

msmith1986 said:


> No pictures old timer? Colin's pic earlier was all staged up to look cooler than it was.
> Enjoy brother, you put in a lot of time and effort here, you deserve it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I've fubar'd everything I've touched today..

Can't count how many times I cut the same piece of wood to make it fit.. Think four was my record today..










sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I've fubar'd everything I've touched today..
> 
> Can't count how many times I cut the same piece of wood to make it fit.. Think four was my record today..
> 
> ...


So your motto is "measure once, cut twice....or four." 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

msmith1986 said:


> So your motto is "measure once, cut twice....or four."
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


We do it nice cause we do it thrice.. Lol

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ha! 


UBC03 said:


> We do it nice cause we do it thrice.. Lol
> 
> sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Great hit !


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I just saw this one, lol Matt, your on a roll, but watch out, revenge is about (just imagine that clown face laughing)


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

UBC03 said:


> msmith1986 said:
> 
> 
> > No pictures old timer? Colin's pic earlier was all staged up to look cooler than it was.
> ...


 hey those castas are nice with a lil rest on em, lol I used to tell my welding teacher, well I beveled the pipe off 3 time already and it still won't fit.. lol


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sophie0503 said:


> hey those castas are nice with a lil rest on em, lol I used to tell my welding teacher, well I beveled the pipe off 3 time already and it still won't fit.. lol


All those original blue band Castas I've had since 2016. I'm friends with the owners, they're made here in York, PA.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------

